

Ultimate stand-up desk: table-sized iPad, only $17,950 - whit537
http://www.ideum.com/products/multitouch/platform/features/

======
chow
Very cool, but at only 31" tall it's unlikely to function well as a standing
desk unless you are very, very short.

